# Questo si che è un òmo



## Skorpio (17 Novembre 2017)

*Questo si che è un òmo*

http://www.liberoquotidiano.it/news...milioni-veronica-lario-deve-restituirgli.html


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> http://www.liberoquotidiano.it/news...milioni-veronica-lario-deve-restituirgli.html


Scemo se lo fa ...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> http://www.liberoquotidiano.it/news...milioni-veronica-lario-deve-restituirgli.html


appena si e' votato ricambia idea


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scemo se lo fa ...


Ultra ottantenne, restano in famiglia.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ultra ottantenne, restano in famiglia.


Si ma restano a lei. Non ai suoi figli finché lei è in vita


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2017)

nel dubbio li piglio io


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2017)

*La famiglia è sacra*

...[video=youtube;aj__rTlkzro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj__rTlkzro[/video]


----------



## MariLea (18 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si ma restano a lei. Non ai suoi figli finché lei è in vita


siete sicuri che non li abbia già spesi?
per quanto possa sembrarvi assurdo, a spendere grossissime cifre non ci vuole niente, specie se non te li sei sudati anche solo con le preoccupazioni che i troppi soldi comportano...


----------



## MariLea (18 Novembre 2017)

Spoiler






Skorpio ha detto:


> ...[video=youtube;aj__rTlkzro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj__rTlkzro[/video]





le verità sacrosante :up: :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si ma restano a lei. Non ai suoi figli finché lei è in vita


Ma dai è sempre na’ mamma.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma dai è sempre na’ mamma.


E quindi? 
Visto che i figli stanno bene senza bisogno dei soldi della mamma non capisco perché dovrebbe lasciarle soldi che la Cassazione ha stabilito che non le spettano.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E quindi?
> Visto che i figli stanno bene senza bisogno dei soldi della mamma non capisco perché dovrebbe lasciarle soldi che la Cassazione ha stabilito che non le spettano.


Non ti incazzare. È lui che vuole rinunciare. Ma poi che cazzo frega a noi poveri umani dei millemila milioni di questi signori. Tanto per dire cazzate?


----------



## Martoriato (20 Novembre 2017)

Ovviamente stiamo parlando di importi COMPLETAMENTE diversi,ma visto che domani ho un udienza in tribunale e le cose non si sono messe benissimo per la mia ex moglie se il giudice dovesse dirle di ridarmi i soldi dei due anni di mantenimento percepiti mentre con la sua azienda fatturava 200.000 Euro l'anno quei soldi non li rivorrei,mi basta solo che quella poveraccia mi firmi il divorzio e sparisca nell'inferno in cui vive, quindi forse capisco il Silvione nazionale...


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Novembre 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ovviamente stiamo parlando di importi COMPLETAMENTE diversi,ma visto che domani ho un udienza in tribunale e le cose non si sono messe benissimo per la mia ex moglie se il giudice dovesse dirle di ridarmi i soldi dei due anni di mantenimento percepiti mentre con la sua azienda fatturava 200.000 Euro l'anno quei soldi non li rivorrei,mi basta solo che quella poveraccia mi firmi il divorzio e sparisca nell'inferno in cui vive, quindi forse capisco il Silvione nazionale...


Buon per te che puoi farne a meno. Il nanerottolo sicuramente.


----------



## Martoriato (20 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Buon per te che puoi farne a meno. Il nanerottolo sicuramente.


Col caxxo che posso farne a meno ! Con un bambino di 2 anni e i lavori per ampliare casa 12mila euro stanno meglio in tasca a me e alla mia compagna,ma è il valore che do alla mia ex moglie,che tanto il suo valore si riassume tutto in soldi,locali alla moda e automobile fashion,quindi si tenga pure gli spiccioli da pezzente cornuta e lesbica quale è..


----------



## MariLea (20 Novembre 2017)

allora meglio darli in beneficienza a chi ha davvero bisogno o alla ricerca... piuttosto che a persone avide


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel dubbio li piglio io



mi serve una cassa nuova per il basso. Posso chiedere? :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2017)

vai pure, che pare ce ne sia per tutti


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> vai pure, che pare ce ne sia per tutti


Grazie.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Novembre 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> quindi si tenga pure gli spiccioli da pezzente cornuta e lesbica quale è..


Martoriato la tocca piano...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Buon per te che puoi farne a meno. Il nanerottolo sicuramente.


Su questo ho qualche dubbio: pagare 1,4 milioni di euro, al mese, *in contanti *era troppo anche per lui.
Le loro ricchezze sono molto "di carta", salvo tutta una serie di paracaduti che vengono messo a serio rischio con un esborso del genere.
Che comunque era un'enormità assoluta: fatico a pensare che qualsiasi essere umano necessiti di *1,4 milioni di euro al mese* per mantenersi.
Più probabile che Berlusconi abbia tirato un sospiro di sollievo per l'arresto di questa emorragia di denaro fresco e sia già contento così.


----------



## disincantata (20 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scemo se lo fa ...



Mossa elettorale,io me lo aspettavo.

Visto da Vespa qualche sera dopo.   Si capiva che nn voleva assolutamente accanirsi.  

Comunque, o ho troppa memoria  io  o solo con poche Leggi si era fatto regali ben piu' grandi?

186  milion di tasse i cancellati alla Mondadori.  

Il suo aereo venduto perche' il 'nostro' era piu' bello.

Bertolaso per anni generoso con i lavori a Villa Certosa, per la sua sicurezza.

38 carabinieri di scorta ad Arcore per anni, ed una Legge,votata in 1gg alla fine di una legislatura, 2006,  per mantenere la scorta a vita a tutti gli ex Premier.   

Ha risparmiato molto molto di piu'.
'


----------

